# Countdown in der Signatur



## KingMojo (9. Januar 2005)

Moin,

ich würde gerne in einem anderen Forum einen Countdown in meine Signatur einfügen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung von sowas und Google hat mir auch nicht gerade sehr geholfen. Habe dort zwar einen gefunden allerdings gefällt mir der von der Schrift her überhaupt nicht und es wäre schön wenn der automatisch ablaufen würde, ohne das man immer die Seite aktualisieren muss. 

Das ist der Countdown den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe:

http://escati.linkopp.net/cgi-bin/c...=FFCC00&cdt=2005;6;10;0;0;0&timezone=GMT+0100

Bedanke mich schonmal für kommende Antworten,

MfG 

Martin


----------



## KingMojo (14. Januar 2005)

Kann mir denn da keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Januar 2005)

Warum fragst du nicht in dem "anderen Forum" nach.... woher soll hier jemand wissen, was dort in der Signatur möglich/erlaubt ist


----------



## KingMojo (15. Januar 2005)

Weil ich davon asugehe, das in dem Forum keiner ne Ahnung hat, wie das mit dem Countdown funktioniert.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Januar 2005)

Das ändert nix an der Problemstellung:


> woher soll hier jemand wissen, was dort in der Signatur möglich/erlaubt ist


Wenn dort Flash erlaubt ist, such dir sowas in Flash.
Bilder kannst du vergessen, wenns ohne aktualisieren der Seite weiterlaufen soll.
Skripte werden garantiert nicht erlaubt sein.


----------



## Cloud Delacroix (18. Mai 2005)

Ah, na prima...Jetzt hab Ich wegen exakt dem gleichen Problem bereits in einem anderen Topic geposted...
Und das mir, der Ich selbst ein Mod bin...-.-
Ich weiss, erst suchen, dann posten. Sorry dafür...^^

Ok...Ihr habt erwähnt das es sowas vielleicht in Flasch gibt. Wenns dazu nen Link gäbe wäre das genial.
Bilder wären in meinem Fall auch Ok, auch wenns dann nur mit Seite aktualiesieren geht.
Links und ein Tutorial wären echt genial.


----------

